# WTB or WTT For Squall 15



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Looking for a Squall 15 in very good condition to NIB. I have various Abu 6500s and a Daiwa Sealine-X 20SHA I can trade as well, plus or minus cash on either side to even out the deal.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

You still looking for one.??


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Jollymon said:


> You still looking for one.??


Depending on the deal. Have 2 now so not looking to buy another outright.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

SmoothLures said:


> Depending on the deal. Have 2 now so not looking to buy another outright.


I'm open to trade, Always looking for more tackle, So I mostly pier fish now so anything that may be useful for that,


----------



## lurebuilder (Sep 2, 2015)

SmoothLures said:


> Looking for a Squall 15 in very good condition to NIB. I have various Abu 6500s and a Daiwa Sealine-X 20SHA I can trade as well, plus or minus cash on either side to even out the deal.


Putting the one we spoke about in the mail for you tomorrow. It looks practically new


----------

